# "Όροι χρήσης" ή "Όροι Χρήσης"; (και άλλα ερωτήματα)



## drazen (Sep 4, 2012)

Πώς σας φαίνεται σωστό;
Terms of Use: "Όροι χρήσης" ή "Όροι Χρήσης"; Και, στην περίπτωση που βρίσκεται ενσωματωμένος σε πρόταση, μήπως "όροι χρήσης";
Κατ' αναλογίαν: "Πολιτική Απορρήτου" ή "Πολιτική Ιδιωτικού Απορρήτου"; Όλα τα αρχικά με κεφαλαία ή μόνο της αρχικής λέξης και τα υπόλοιπα με πεζά;


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

...
Αντιγράφω από τον *Οδηγό για τη σύνταξη εγγράφων της ΕΕ στα ελληνικά*, Τρίτο μέρος: Η ελληνική γλώσσα στα κοινοτικά κείμενα, κεφ. _Ε. Κεφαλαία και μικρά αρχικά_ (σελ. 247 - 260):

— Τα αρχικά των κοινών ονομάτων γράφονται κατά κανόνα με μικρό.
...
Γ. Γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό ορισμένες (ελάχιστες) λέξεις, όταν επιδιώκεται *να περιοριστεί το σημασιολογικό τους εύρος*, είτε για να τονιστεί ο μοναδικός τους χαρακτήρας είτε για να αντιδιασταλούν από άλλες ευρύτερες σημασίες που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν [π.χ.: _*Ενιαία Πράξη*_ (η συγκεκριμένη κοινοτική συνθήκη, σε αντιδιαστολή με πράξεις άλλου είδους)· ο *Τύπος*, για ειδική αναφορά στα μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας/ενημέρωσης (αλλά ο μαθηματικός *τύπος*, ο χημικός *τύπος* κ.λπ.)]. Στην κατηγορία αυτή εντάσσονται *ελάχιστα κοινά ονόματα για τα οποία υπάρχει λόγος* να γράφονται άλλοτε με μικρό και άλλοτε με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Για παράδειγμα, οι λέξεις _γραμματική_ και _συντακτικό_ γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό όταν —και μόνο όταν— δηλώνουν *συγκεκριμένα βιβλία ή εγχειρίδια*, δηλαδή έργα συγκεκριμένων συγγραφέων (π.χ. _Γραμματική Κλαίρη–Μπαμπινιώτη_) ή συγκεκριμένων οργανισμών (_σχολική Γραμματική του ΟΕΔΒ_). Αυτό γίνεται για να τονιστεί, πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, ότι δηλώνουν τα συγκεκριμένα έργα και για να αποφευχθεί η — έστω και οριακή— σύγχυση με τις γενικότερες έννοιές τους. Αντίθετα, για τη λέξη _λεξικό_ δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να προκύψει τέτοια σύγχυση και γι’ αυτό γράφεται πάντοτε με μικρό αρχικό, είτε πρόκειται για γενική και αόριστη είτε για ειδική και συγκεκριμένη αναφορά (π.χ.: _Τα λεξικά είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο των μεταφραστών_· αλλά και: _Το λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη και το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ συχνά από τους μεταφραστές_).
...

Ι. Τα αρχικά όλων των κύριων ονομάτων γράφονται πάντοτε με κεφαλαίο γράμμα, ενώ τα αρχικά των κοινών ονομάτων γράφονται κατά κανόνα με μικρό γράμμα, πλην συγκεκριμένων ειδικών περιπτώσεων.

Επομένως, με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράφονται:
...
ιε) *οι τίτλοι συγγραμμάτων και έργων λογοτεχνίας και τέχνης*:
_Εισαγωγή στο Αστικό Δικονομικό Δίκαιο, Ο Κατάδικος, Έγκλημα και Τιμωρία, Αξιωματικός Περιπόλου

_Ωστόσο, πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια ο κανόνας αυτός έχει ατονήσει πολύ. Μάλιστα, *όταν ο τίτλος είναι αρκετά μακροσκελής, συνιστάται να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο μόνο το αρχικό γράμμα της πρώτης λέξης* (αλλά όλος ο τίτλος να γράφεται με πλάγια γράμματα).

_Διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων
Κοινός πρακτικός οδηγός για τα πρόσωπα που συμβάλλουν στη σύνταξη των κοινοτικών κειμένων
Ένας ήρωας του καιρού μας
Η μικρή κυρία του μεγάλου σπιτιού
...

_κβ) ορισμένα (ελάχιστα) κοινά ονόματα, *όταν επιδιώκεται να περιοριστεί το σημασιολογικό τους εύρος*, είτε για να τονιστεί ο μοναδικός τους χαρακτήρας είτε για να αντιδιασταλεί από άλλες ευρύτερες σημασίες που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν [π.χ.: *Ενιαία
Πράξη* (η συγκεκριμένη κοινοτική συνθήκη, σε αντιδιαστολή με *πράξεις* άλλου είδους), ο *Τύπος*, για ειδική αναφορά στα μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας (αλλά ο μαθηματικός *τύπος*, ο χημικός *τύπος* κ.λπ.), ο *Κανονισμός*, αποκλειστικά για ειδική αναφορά στον κανονισμό λειτουργίας του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, ο οποίος, σε αντίθεση με τους εσωτερικούς κανονισμούς του Συμβουλίου ή της Επιτροπής, δεν συνοδεύεται από το επίθετο εσωτερικός και, επομένως, μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με *κανονισμό - νομοθετική πράξη* του Κοινοβουλίου (και του Συμβουλίου), κ.ο.κ.]. Στην ίδια κατηγορία εντάσσονται και ορισμένα κοινά ονόματα που γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό όταν χρησιμοποιούνται με έμφαση ή προσωποποιούν αφηρημένες έννοιες (π.χ.: _ο πέλεκυς της Δικαιοσύνης· οι καρποί της Παιδείας_ κ.ο.κ.)

Συχνά, ωστόσο, στη γραφή των λέξεων αυτού του είδους υπεισέρχονται υποκειμενικά κριτήρια, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν αμφισβητήσεις και διαφωνίες*. 

*ΙΙ. Ειδικότερα, πέραν των προαναφερομένων, στην κοινοτική πρακτική ισχύουν οι εξής κανόνες:
*
α) Η λέξη _*συνθήκη*_ γράφεται άλλοτε με μικρό και άλλοτε με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Όταν η λέξη αυτή αναφέρεται γενικά και αόριστα στις διάφορες συνθήκες που συνάπτονται σε διεθνές επίπεδο, είτε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση είτε από άλλους φορείς, γράφεται με μικρό αρχικό (π.χ.: _Στον τομέα της δικαστικής συνεργασίας υπάρχουν πολλές διμερείς *συνθήκες*_). Όταν η εν λόγω λέξη αναφέρεται ειδικά στις συνθήκες του *πρωτογενούς κοινοτικού δικαίου*, και ιδίως στη συνθήκη για την ίδρυση της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας, ακολουθείται η εξής πρακτική: η λέξη γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, όταν δεν προσδιορίζεται η σχετική συνθήκη, ούτως ώστε να γίνει με σαφήνεια η διαφοροποίηση από τις διάφορες συνθήκες άλλου είδους (π.χ.: _Η ελεύθερη κυκλοφορία των προσώπων, των εμπορευμάτων, των κεφαλαίων και των υπηρεσιών καθιερώνεται από τη Συνθήκη_)· γράφεται, όμως, με μικρό αρχικό όταν υπάρχει ο προσδιορισμός της σχετικής συνθήκης (π.χ.: *συνθήκη* για την ίδρυση της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας, *συνθήκη* για την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση) ή άλλος συναφής προσδιορισμός (π.χ.: ιδρυτικές *συνθήκες*), διότι στην περίπτωση αυτή η διαφοροποίηση από τις συνθήκες άλλου είδους είναι σαφής και δεν συντρέχει λόγος χρήσης κεφαλαίου αρχικού. 
...

Με μικρό αρχικό γράφονται επίσης και τα διάφορα άλλα *έγγραφα και πράξεις* που εκδίδονται από τα κοινοτικά όργανα: _σύσταση, ψήφισμα, ανακοίνωση, υπόμνημα, έγγραφο εργασίας, πράσινη βίβλος, λευκή βίβλος, έκθεση, γνώμη, γνωμοδότηση_ κ.ο.κ.
 

*Τώρα περιμένουμε τις αμφισβητήσεις και τις διαφωνίες.

Αμέσως μετά ακολουθεί το κεφάλαιο για ένα αγαπημένο σου θέμα, drazen, το τελικό -ν. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Ειδικότερα για την ενότητα (ιε) και τη συγκεκριμένη απορία του drazen:

Εγώ δεν θέλω κεφαλαία αρχικά στους ελληνικούς τίτλους. Δεν ξέρω να έχουμε τέτοιο πράγμα στην παράδοσή μας. Αν έχουμε κεφαλαία στους τίτλους, τα έχουμε όλα κεφαλαία, όχι μόνο τα αρχικά. Μας επηρέασαν οι Εγγλέζοι, υποψιάζομαι, αλλά δεν άκουσα να μας έδωσαν και κανόνες (ποιες λέξεις δεν παίρνουν κεφαλαίο αρχικό). 

Όταν τώρα ο τίτλος φεύγει από τη θέση του και μπαίνει μέσα σε κείμενο, πρέπει να ξεχωρίζει. Ανάλογα με τους κανόνες που εφαρμόζουμε, έναν τίτλο βιβλίου μπορούμε να τον γράψουμε με πλάγια, έναν τίτλο άρθρου μπορούμε να τον βάλουμε μέσα σε εισαγωγικά κ.ο.κ. Ωστόσο, σε πολλά κείμενα στο διαδίκτυο, απλοποιούν τα πράγματα χρησιμοποιώντας τα κεφαλαία αρχικά για να ξεχωρίζουν οι τίτλοι μέσα στο κείμενο. Και ύστερα σκέφτονται: αφού έβαλα Όροι Χρήσης μέσα στο κείμενο, δεν κάνω και το _Όροι χρήσης_ στον τίτλο Όροι Χρήσης να ξεμπερδεύω;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Εγώ πάντα πίστευα ότι το _ιε_ είναι στάνταρ. Έτσι δεν γράφουν όλες οι γραμματικές;


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Στις γραμματικές δεν νομίζω, θα το είχα προσέξει. 
Τα ξαναλέμε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?703-Κεφαλαία-αρχικά-σε-τίτλους


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Κι όμως, η γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη, τουλάχιστον, το γράφει. Η σχολική (μπλε) στην σελίδα 75 και η μεγάλη γραμματική στην σελίδα 214:

"Τα ονόματα των έργων της λογοτεχνίας και της τέχνης: Η Ιλιάδα του Ομήρου, Η Ασάλευτη Ζωή του Παλαμά, το Κρυφό Σκολειό του Γκύζη, η Ηρωική του Μπετόβεν".


----------



## drazen (Sep 5, 2012)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, ένας ιστότοπος οφείλει να αναφέρει τους κανόνες που διέπουν την χρήση του. Έτσι, συντάσσει και δημοσιοποιεί τους «Όρους Χρήσης», δηλαδή όρους χρήσης ειδικά για αυτόν ή, ευρύτερα, για ομοειδείς ιστότοπους.
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Ώρα να γκρινιάξω λίγο και πάλι.
Τα γράμματα δεν λέγονται μικρά, αλλά πεζά.
μικρό πεζό α
μεγάλο πεζό α
μικρό κεφαλαίο Α
μεγάλο κεφαλαίο	Α


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά πάντως, λέγονται και _μικρά_.

____________________________
Mod: π.χ., στο ΛΚΝ, λήμμα "μικρο- 1": [...] *Ι1 α* [...] || για τα *μικρά* γράμματα του αλφαβήτου: _~γράμματος_. ANT _μεγαλο-_1.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι όμως, η γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη, τουλάχιστον, το γράφει. Η σχολική (μπλε) στην σελίδα 75 και η μεγάλη γραμματική στην σελίδα 214:
> 
> "Τα ονόματα των έργων της λογοτεχνίας και της τέχνης: Η Ιλιάδα του Ομήρου, Η Ασάλευτη Ζωή του Παλαμά, το Κρυφό Σκολειό του Γκύζη, η Ηρωική του Μπετόβεν".



Όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ όμως, όταν έχουμε εισαγωγικά είναι όπως τα λέει ο Νίκελ: η «Ασάλευτη ζωή» του Παλαμά, το «Κρυφό σκολειό» του Γκύζη --ή όχι;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έτυχε μέχρι τώρα να προβληματιστώ για τον κανόνα. Παρασυρμένη από τα προς μετάφραση κείμενα, βάζω πάντα το αρχικό γράμμα κάθε λέξης* του τίτλου κεφαλαίο και όλο τον τίτλο χωρίς εισαγωγικά. Πχ. Ο Άρχοντας των Δαχτυλιδιών, Για Ποιον Χτυπά η Καμπάνα, Ταξίδι στο Κέντρο της Γης. Επίσης η τάση είναι να αντικαθίστανται τα εισαγωγικά από _πλαγιογραφή. _

*Εννοώ ρήματα, ουσιαστικά, επίθετα, μετοχές, κύρια ονόματα και τοπωνύμια κλπ. Εξαιρούνται άρθρα, προθέσεις κλπ.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2012)

Ή _Ο άρχοντας των δαχτυλιδιών_, το έργο του Χέμινγουέι _Για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα_, το _Ταξίδι στο κέντρο της γης_.
Και με εισαγωγικά:
«Ο άρχοντας των δαχτυλιδιών», το έργο «Για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα», το «Ταξίδι στο κέντρο της γης» -ή «της Γης», αν προτιμάτε.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Επί τη ευκαιρία πείτε μου αν και στα ελληνικά είναι κανόνας να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο γράμμα κάθε στίχου ποιήματος.

Δύτη, νομίζω ότι και αυτό που προτείνεις ισχύει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία πείτε μου αν και στα ελληνικά είναι κανόνας να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο γράμμα κάθε στίχου ποιήματος.
> 
> Δύτη, νομίζω ότι και αυτό που προτείνεις ισχύει.



Αυτό μάλλον εξαρτάται απ' τον εκδότη. Εγώ ποτέ δεν το κάνω. Πάντα ξεκινάω με μικρό τον επόμενο στίχο, αν δεν μεσολαβεί παύση. Στα περισσότερα παλιά βιβλία ποίησης που έχω, ακολουθούν την ίδια λογική.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Θενκς, Ελλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Για όσους δεν έψαξαν ή έψαξαν αλλά δεν βρήκαν :):
Τυπογραφικά της ποίησης

Για τα κεφαλαία των τίτλων μάλλον έχουμε χάσει το blueprint πια. Π.χ., εδώ ένα νήμα που το θυμάμαι επειδή το είχα ξεκινήσει:
Τη Γλώσσα μού την έδωσαν με μπόλικα Κεφαλαία;
Ένα άλλο νήμα που θυμάμαι λόγω χαρακτηριστικού τίτλου:
ΠεΖά και ΚεΦαΛαΊα Άγγλων, Γάλλων, Πορτογάλων...
κ.λπ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι όλοι, όταν μιλάμε για ζόρικη στίξη στην ποίηση, ο πρώτος που σκεφτόμαστε είναι ο κάμινγκς (με μικρό/πεζό. Γιατί έτσι το ήθελε ο ίδιος ;) ).

Όπως πάντα, θενκς για τις παραπομπές υπενθυμίσεις, δόκτωρ μου.


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2012)

1. Παρά την αόριστη κοινή εντύπωση, στο συγκεκριμένο αυτό θέμα (αρχικά κεφαλαία σε όλες τις λέξεις σε τίτλους έργων ή όχι) *ΔΕΝ *υπάρχει ελληνική τυπογραφική παράδοση. Στα παλιότερα χρόνια υπήρχε θολά μια πρακτική να κεφαλαιογραφούνται τα αρχικά όταν ο τίτλος ήταν σύντομος (το πολύ δύο έναρθρα ουσιαστικά ή επίθετα, π.χ. του τύπου "Το Χ του Ψ" = "Η Φλογέρα του Βασιλιά", ή του τύπου "Επίθετο Ουσιαστικό" = "Η Ασάλευτη Ζωή"). Ισχυρή έλξη προς τα εκεί έδινε η συνήθεια των Δυτικών να κάνουν το ίδιο με τα έργα της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας ("Λακεδαιμονίων Πολιτεία", "Αλεξάνδρου Ανάβασις"). Αυτό αντανακλά η οδηγία του Τριανταφυλλίδη.

2. Λογικά επιχειρήματα στη συζήτηση δεν νομίζω να χωρούν, απλώς είναι ζήτημα προτιμήσεων, συνήθειας και αισθητικής. Το θέμα θα πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με τη γενικότερη τάση (εφόσον γίνει ευρύτερα αποδεκτή) να μη φορτώνουμε αναίτια τη γραφή μας με κεφαλαία. Ζήτημα δηλαδή γενικότερης συζήτησης. Αναφέρω πάντως ως απλή πληροφορία (δεν απαιτώ γενικότερη αναγνώριση) ότι σε ένα μικρό και δυσδιάκριτο τομέα της πνευματικής ζωής, στη βιβλιοθηκονομία, ο κανόνας είναι απλός και αυστηρός: καμία κεφαλαιογράφηση, παρά μόνο των κυρίων ονομάτων (δηλαδή ονομάτων ανθρώπων και οργανισμών).

3. Σε άλλες γλώσσες (π.χ. γαλλικά, ιταλικά) γνωρίζω ότι οι τίτλοι δεν κεφαλαιογραφούνται. Η γερμανική έχει τη γνωστή ιδιαιτερότητά της.

4. Η προϊούσα επίδραση της αγγλικής στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα επηρεάζει ακόμα και τις τυπογραφικές συμβάσεις. Εξού και η γενίκευση της τάσης προς κεφαλαιογράφηση. Όποιος ενοχλείται από την άκριτη υιοθέτηση ξένων προτύπων σε αντικατάσταση καθιερωμένων ελληνικών πρακτικών, ενοχλείται και από αυτό. Παρατηρώ όμως ότι με τη διάδοση των υπολογιοτών και των προγραμμάτων επεξεργασίας κειμένου (λέγε με Word) σε κάθε γωνιά του κόσμου, οι χρήστες, έχοντας στη διάθεσή τους τη δυνατότητα να κεφαλαιογραφούν τα αρχικά με μια απλή εντολή, δεν νοιάζονται (ή δεν γνωρίζουν) να τηρήσουν ούτε καν τις συμβάσεις της αγγλικής τυπογραφίας: πρέπει να γίνει γενικότερη συνείδηση ότι ΔΕΝ κεφαλαιογραφούνται *όλες *οι λέξεις του τίτλου στα αγγλικά.

5. Λογική και αισθητική πάντως συνηγορούν υπέρ ενός άλλου κανόνα: Όχι *και *με πλάγια *και *σε εισαγωγικά η φράση. *Είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο*. Ο κανόνας ισχύει για οποιουδήποτε μήκους κείμενο (δηλ. και για παραγράφους, και ιδίως για παραθέματα).

6. Ντράζεν, αυτά που αποκαλείς "μεγάλο πεζό α" και "μεγάλο κεφαλαίο Α" στην τυπογραφία λέγονται "μαύρα" (bold). Ίσως έχεις υπόψη σου και τα "καπιταλάκια", που βγαίνουν κι αυτά με απλή εντολή του Word.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Μιας και αναφέρθηκαν πολλές φορές τα αγγλικά, να υπενθυμίσω ότι στο σύστημα βιβλιογραφικών αναφορών Χάρβαρντ, μόνο το πρώτο γράμμα του έργου σημειώνεται ως κεφαλαίο. Π.χ.:

Hillerborg, A, Modeer, M, and Petersson, P, 1976. Analysis of crack formation and crack growth in concrete by means of fracture mechanics and finite elements. _Cement and Concrete Resources_, 6(6), 773–782


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Σκόρπια: 

Τα πεζά λέγονται και μικρά. Π.χ. μικρογράμματη γραφή.

Οι Αγγλοσάξονες έχουν μπερδέψει τα μπούτια τους με τα κεφαλαία αρχικά. Στους τίτλους βιβλίων κ.λπ. γίνεται ό,τι τους κατέβει, στα πανεπιστήμια πρέπει να ξέρεις με ποιο style sheet δουλεύει το καθένα και οι παρατηρητικοί θα έχουν προσέξει ότι στα τραγούδια όλα τα αρχικά είναι με κεφαλαία, π.χ. _Feel The Love_ (δεν μπερδεύονται με κανόνες): http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/singles.

Αυτά που έγραφε ο Τριανταφυλλίδης μέχρι την παλιά μπλε σχολική τα επαναλαμβάνει ο _Οδηγός_ της ΕΕ, το _Εγκόλπιο_ του Μαρωνίτη και το _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_. Δεν ισχύουν. Οι σχολικές γραμματικές νομίζω ότι έχουν σταματήσει να ασχολούνται με το θέμα. Ο Μαρωνίτης στο Βήμα γράφει τους τίτλους του είτε με πλάγια είτε μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, πάντως με κεφαλαίο μόνο το πρώτο γράμμα του τίτλου (και τα κύρια ονόματα, φυσικά). Π.χ.
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=454168
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=452424
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=447927

Η κατάσταση έχει αλλάξει τουλάχιστον από τότε που μπήκαν οι κανόνες για τον Πάπυρο — γράφει ακόμα και _Οι άθλιοι_.

Η Σοφία Σφυρόερα ανήκει στην ομάδα σύνταξης του _Κόκκινου βιβλιαρακιού_. Ο τίτλος του βιβλίου της _Η μυθολογία των Ελλήνων_ είναι _Η Μυθολογία των Ελλήνων_ στο εξώφυλλο.

Δείτε όμως πώς γράφονται στη βάση της biblionet οι τίτλοι βιβλίων που έχει γράψει, μεταφράσει ή επιμεληθεί:
http://www.biblionet.gr/author/18810/Σοφία_Σφυρόερα
Αυτή είναι η σημερινή κατάσταση.

Αλλά για τους _Όρους χρήσης_ εξήγησα πότε γίνονται _Όροι Χρήσης_. Ευκολίες του διαδικτύου. Άλλωστε, τα κεφαλαία αρχικά, ακόμα κι αν δεν ισχύουν σε τίτλους έργων, ισχύουν στα ονόματα οργανισμών κ.τ.ό.

Στα ποιήματα, στα ελληνικά, δεν έχουμε καμιά απολύτως παράδοση να αρχίζουμε κάθε στίχο με κεφαλαίο.

Ας υπογραμμίσω το 5 του Earion: Δεν χρειάζονται και πλάγια και εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2012)

Οι Αγγλοσάξονες έχουν μπερδέψει τα μπούτια τους με τα κεφαλαία αρχικά. 

Μάλλον, γιατί, απ’ ό,τι βλέπω εδώ , κυκλοφορούν πολλά πρότυπα, από εφημερίδες, πρακτορεία κλπ. Στον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο τα πράγματα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα, γιατί το Chicago Manual of Style έχει επιβάλει μια κάποια τάξη. Εδώ ένας ταλαίπωρος εξηγεί τη σύγχυση που βασιλεύει και καταλήγει στο αναμενόμενο, να εφαρμόζει τα στοιχειώδη και ξεκάθαρα που έμαθε στο Δημοτικό.

Αυτά που έγραφε ο Τριανταφυλλίδης μέχρι την παλιά μπλε σχολική τα επαναλαμβάνει ο Οδηγός της ΕΕ, το _Εγκόλπιο _του Μαρωνίτη και το _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_. Δεν ισχύουν. 

Συμφωνώ

Οι σχολικές γραμματικές νομίζω ότι έχουν σταματήσει να ασχολούνται με το θέμα. 

Γι’ αυτό είναι καιρός να επέμβει (και σ' αυτό) η Λεξιλογία

Ο Μαρωνίτης στο _Βήμα _γράφει τους τίτλους του …

Δεν θα ήθελα να έχω ως πρότυπό μου τον Μαρωνίτη.  (Και στα σωστά που λέει; Ναι, και στα σωστά) :devil:

Η Σοφία Σφυρόερα ανήκει στην ομάδα σύνταξης του Κόκκινου βιβλιαρακιού. Ο τίτλος του βιβλίου της Η μυθολογία των Ελλήνων είναι _Η Μυθολογία των Ελλήνων_ στο εξώφυλλο.

Μη μπλέκουμε με τα εξώφυλλα. Εκεί ο σχεδιαστής μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι θέλει, να υλοποιήσει όποια έμπνευση του έρθει στο μυαλό. Αν είναι αγγλόφωνος, μέχρι και Faux Cyrillic γράμματα μπορεί να βάλει. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα τον ακολουθήσει δουλικά όποιος θέλει απλά να παραπέμψει στον τίτλο του βιβλίου. 

Όπως, παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ακολουθήσουμε δουλικά στην καθημερινή μας γραφή τους λογότυπους με τις παραξενίστικα κολλημένες λέξεις (HarperCollins, ΜαμούθComix, RankXerox).

Δείτε όμως πώς γράφονται στη βάση της biblionet οι τίτλοι βιβλίων που έχει γράψει …

Σωστά κάνει η Biblionet , αφού η βάση της ενημερώνεται με βιβλιογραφικά πρότυπα.


----------

